# Delta 757 vs. 737-800?



## DaveNV (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm looking at r/t flights from Seattle to Orlando, and these two aircraft seem to come up a lot on the schedule.  For those of you who know, which plane is more comfortable in First Class, or are they about the same?  

I haven't flown Delta in years, but I'm familiar with Alaska Airlines.  If you had a choice between Delta or Alaska, which would you prefer?  Why?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2008)

757 has two rows to walk down. with 2 first class seats on the left and right...and two in the middle (6 across the row)

737 only has one in the middle. (with two fc seats on either side)

757 is a much much larger plane...however IMO unless its a 757 used for trans-atlantic type flights...the seats wont be any different in first class vs the 737.  (there will however be more of them)


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 30, 2008)

Personally, I'd prefer the 757 'cuz its larger.
Its also got newer avionics.  But check out
www.seatguru.com to see the configurations.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 30, 2008)

757 has only 1 aisle. (Brian, I think you meant the 767).

 I really like Alaska's 1st class (737-900). Seatguru will give you the exact seat dimensions for each aircraft and what rows to avoid.

The newest 737 are still in production with the latest technology. The last 757 that was built rolled off the assembly line on Nov. 28, 2005.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, you guys are amazing.  This is one of my favorite things about TUG.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2008)

whoops...see what not traveling for 2 years getsya!!!

I DONT MISS FLYING!!!!  =D


----------



## davidvel (Dec 31, 2008)

You're just up too late Brian! Get some sleep so you will be ready for New years (or maybe you are adjusting your clock for that) and have a full weekend of football. I'd love to say I'm rooting for Miami but as a Charger fan, I am hoping Baltimore makes it to the AFC championship game so the Chargers will get a home game if they make it that far. (I'm not a player so I can "look ahead...")


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2008)

Im always up this late, get more work done.  phones not ringin...nothin good on tv...pup is sleepin.  lets me catch up on long overdue items!


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 31, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> Im always up this late, get more work done.  phones not ringin...nothin good on tv...pup is sleepin.  lets me catch up on long overdue items!



I just read your post, looked at my pup (way asleep on the couch) and thought, "Yep.  That's what I'm talkin' about!" Then I saved my work file and smiled for the first time in 15 hours!

Thanks Brian!

P.S.  Mine's a rescue too.  Hates everyone, everydog, and everything that wasn't in his life 30 seconds ago.  Afraid of the world, but willing to bite it to make up for his fear.  Everyday is a new day! Good for you for making a difference in a Dog's life!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2008)

Ive always rescued dogs, i just cant see payin good money for an animal someone bred just to be a pet when there are so many put down each year that woudl be just as loving and just as good a pet in shelters around the country!

Hope you and yours have a wonderful new year!


----------

